

Visual R - grails4life
http://macmini.student.iastate.edu/screenshot_1.html

======
makmanalp
Yess! This is amazing. Please make it so that I don't have to remember what
commands I need to use or which parameters. I use R once every 4-5 months and
every time it feels like I'm starting over. QPlot?! Which parameter goes
where? Hist or histogram? Getting over this would be very refreshing. Cheers.

~~~
xpaulbettsx
If you're on *nix, Rkward (<http://rkward.sourceforge.net/>) is a good
alternative as well, and it also lets you browse the tree of live objects
visually

~~~
grails4life
I hope this gets ported to OS X and Windows

------
jasondavies
Also check out R-Node, a Web front-end to R with Protovis. It's still alpha
but worth taking a look.

<http://www.squirelove.net/r-node/>

<http://gitorious.org/r-node>

[http://www.r-statistics.com/2010/04/r-node-a-web-front-
end-t...](http://www.r-statistics.com/2010/04/r-node-a-web-front-end-to-r-
with-protovis/)

~~~
grails4life
Thanks for the links. Looks like this project is focusing more on the command
line..mine will have it, but its not the focus.

------
thisisnotmyname
If you like this, check out the RedR project:

<http://www.red-r.org/>

------
ai09
One of the coolest R visualizers I've seen is specifically for ggplot2.
Created by a PhD student at UCLA

<http://www.stat.ucla.edu/~jeroen/ggplot2.html>

~~~
grails4life
Yes Ive talked to Jeroen, nice guy.

------
baconner
++ for anything that lets me get stuff done in r without having to remember
all those darn plotting params.

~~~
TalGalili
Have a look at deducer, probably the best R GUI out there:

[http://www.r-statistics.com/2010/08/ggplot2-plot-builder-
is-...](http://www.r-statistics.com/2010/08/ggplot2-plot-builder-is-now-
available-on-cran-through-deducer-0-4-gui-for-r/)

~~~
grails4life
Looks good. The only criticism I would have is that those inclined to install
JGR and Deducer are those least likely to be interested in GUIs.

------
danfitch
Wohoo another Cyclone on here! Good work, looks very interesting.

------
ez77
Is it possible to use this software? I only see a screenshot.

~~~
grails4life
soon, but right now its just standard interactive R console via the web ( with
interactive graphics).

------
grails4life
(live beta coming soon)

~~~
zzleeper
Seems quite promising...

~~~
grails4life
Thanks!

